# ALLE Infos über einen Stör



## Haiflyer (19. Apr. 2005)

hi

ich seh diesen fisch immer häufiger. auf bildern oder in teichen. was braucht ein stör in einem teich ? gewisse größe ? futter `? bestimmte mitbewohner ? kann man ihn allein halten oder im paar oder schwarm ? 
trägt er etwas zum teich bei ? sprich frisst er algen weg oder sonstiges ? 
vielen dank

ciao Lucas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lucas,

__ Störe sind keine!!! Fische für den Gartenteich, auch wenn viele in Teichen gehalten werden. Störe stammen aus großen Fließgewässern und Meeren (versuch so was mal im Gartenteich nachzubilden). Der kleinste Stör ist der __ Sterlet, der wird nur etwa 1m lang, ist der einzige der dauern im Süßwasser lebt. Alle anderen werden deutlich größer (Hausen 5-8m). Selbst die Hybriden werden 2-3m lang. Daraus kannst Du dir schon die Ausmaße eines Teiches abmessen (mindesten 8-10x so lang wie der größte Stör (wenn er ausgewachsen ist) darin. Der Bodengrund darf kein scharfkantiges Material enthalten woran sie sich die Barteln verletzen können. Dicke Fadenalgenpolster und Pflanzendickichte sind zu vermeiden da  Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können und ersticken (hoher Sauerstoffbedarf , können wie Haie ertrinken wenn sie nicht dauert und lange Strecken schwimmen können, da die Saug-Druckatmung bei ihnen nicht so gut funktioniert wie bei den Knochenfischen) wenn sie sich darin verfangen. Futter am besten spezielles Futter für Störe (keine Flocken), __ würmer, Fische, Amphibien, usw.

MfG Frank


----------



## tina (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht, dass Störe keine Gartenteichfische sind, aber zu einigen Dingen möchte ich doch ein paar Bemerkungen machen: Zwar halten sich generell Störe meistens in Fließgewässern auf, der Amu-Stör beispielsweise hält sich aber ausschließlich im Aral-See (resp. Syr-Daria-See) auf. Auch im Kaspischen Meer (beides Süßwasserseen) leben noch nicht geschlechtsreife Störe. 
Sterlets können auch über 1 m lang werden, 8 m lange Hausen jedoch sind schon ausgesprochen "selten".
Störe können schon in einem großen Gartenteich gehalten werden, jedoch sollte man dafür Sorge tragen, diese ab einer gewissen Größe in ein artgerechtes Gewässer abgeben zu können.
Dass Störe ertrinken können wie Haie, wenn sie sich nicht bewegen können, ist falsch. Mein Freund hat selber welche, und die Störe verweilen ab und an gerne an einer Stelle, vor allen Dingen, der Acipenser Transmontanus, der nur munter wird, wenns Futter gibt. 
Apropos Futter: Soweit wie ich bisher beobachten konnte, sind die Störe viel zu träge und bedächtig, um nach Fröschen und Lurchen geschweige denn nach gesunden Fischen zu schnappen, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil  das Maul des Störs nach unten ausgebildet ist, also zu gründeln, um den Boden nach kleinen Krebsen, Würmern und sonstigen Kleinstlebewesen zu durchsuchen. Es ist jedoch nicht auszuschließen, dass Störe ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße kranke/tote Fische/Amphibien fressen. Dies konnte allerdings weder mein Freund, noch ich bisher nur einmal bei einem 1,60 m Stör beobachten. Gerne verzehren Störe Schnecken und Kaulquappen.
LG
Tina, die mit dem Stör schwimmt


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Apr. 2005)

hi
naja also mit 8m stören hab ich jetzt nich gerechnet. dachte eher an die __ störe bzw sterlets die man so im fachhandel bekommt. die sind meißtens um die 20cm groß oder bissel größter. hab hier auch einige bilder entdeckt auf denen diese fische im teich zusehen sind.
hab gar nicht gewusst das die so eine ich sag jetzt mal spezielle behandlung benötogen. mit großem gewässer. viel schwimmraum, bewegung im wasser und grundnahrung. das macht das ganze wesentlich komplizierter. wir ham halt einen koi teich und da schwimmt alles fressbare so ziemlich an der oberfläche. ob das koisticks sind oder kleine mückenlarven etc.
naja dann hat sich mein vorhaben leider erledigt. macht nichts denn kois sind auch sehr schöne fische.


----------



## tina (20. Apr. 2005)

Hei Haiflyer,

es freut mich für dich und die Störe, dass du so schnell Einsicht zeigst. Bei anderen kann das schon mal nicht der Fall sein, was dann sehr bedauerlich für die Lebewesen ist. 
Ich war letztens in einem Baumarkt und habe dort auch winzig kleine Störe zu einem völlig überhöhten Preis gesehen. Wenn man die kleinen Fische sieht, weiß man meist nicht, welchen "Brocken" man sich in den Teich setzt. Leider läßt i. d. R. die fachliche Beratung durch Verkaufspersonal zu wünschen übrig.
Von daher freut es mich, dass du dich vor dem Kauf hier im Forum informiert hast.
LG
Tina


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Apr. 2005)

ja das sollte eigentlich die selbstverständlichkeit sein oder? aber ich denk menschen die sich einfach tiere in den teich setzen ohne sich vorher gedanken über artgerechte haltung machen sind genau solche menschen die sich zu weihnachten einen kleinen hund kaufen weil er ja so süß is und ihn dann wenn er groß und lästig wird aussetzten. sowas is das letzte.


----------



## bonsai (21. Apr. 2005)

Jooh!!!
(holsteinischer Wortschwall der Zustimmung)


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Apr. 2005)

joa darum mach ich mir sorgen um mein teich. wegen der werte. hab dazu was gepostet. trau mich noch ned die fische reinzusetzten. wegen manch erhöhter werte. was kann man dagegen tun ?


----------

